# Classifieds > Births, Deaths & Marriages >  Jim Rosie's Funeral

## waynerosie

Jim Rosie, 1 Carnaby Place Thurso, died suddenly but peacefully on Tuesday 21st October. His funeral will be held on Thursday 30th October at 2pm from Ormlie House. Flowers from family, but any donations to Chest, Heart and Stroke Scotland.

----------

